# Jo Brand is an older mum



## truly_blessed

I was watching the one show tonight and Jo Brand was on and they mentioned her 2 girls were 8 and 10 ....... so I googled her age and she's 54 in July :happydance: great news not only for us mature ladies but also the 'fluffy' ones as someone said on another post today :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Wow that's amazing,it gives us all hope,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Who is Jo Brand?


----------



## truly_blessed

she's an english comedienne hun


----------



## sarahincanada

thats very interesting! there was another celeb I did the same thing recently, googled her age and realized she had kids in her early 40's, just cant remember who! theres a lot of older celebs pregnant right now....tina fay is one I can think of who is early 40's, selma blair is 38 I think. that blond girl from 30 rock/ally mcbeal early 40's just had a baby, so did mariah carey :thumbup:


----------



## velo

But with older mom celebs the question is did they use their own eggs?


----------



## Butterfly67

And Halle Berry was 41 when she had her daughter... :thumbup:


----------



## truly_blessed

velo said:


> But with older mom celebs the question is did they use their own eggs?

I believe so, haven't seen anything to the contary. Of course, it could have been hidden from the media.


----------



## Macwooly

Caroline Quentin was 39 when she had her first baby and 43 when she had her second baby and she's also a little fluffy :)

These stories are definitely inspirational to me :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Me too. I LOVE reading stories in my mags about older 'celebrity' Mums and I always check their kids ages and then work out how old they were when they had them - fills me with huge amounts of hope every time:thumbup:x


----------



## Janie66

I saw this on tv yesterday too, I actually though Jo Brand was allot older than 54 tbh, so i googled her too,lol, it is great to see older celebs out there, I dont think Jo Brand had any IVF from what Ive been reading x this is a quote from this newspaper articale Jo Brand said 
""I hoped I'd become a mum but I didn't expect to. I don't think anyone should. I think that's the big problem these days. There's this expectation that medical science will let us do absolutely anything."

To me it says she concived natrually, heres the link, makes a good read, she a great comedien and person.
https://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/2007/08/15/jo-brand-exclusive-115875-19633044/


----------



## LLbean

Fluffy or not, as long as we ovulate I think we are good...and yes, we can ovulate for a bit still ladies...keep healthy as much as possible and your eggs will stay that way too


----------



## sarahincanada

I was reading a US magazine while back and it had a double page spread on pregnant celebs....they were ALL over 35! its definitely the 'norm' now as people work on their careers first. I just wish they would be honest about fertility help....like Mariah Carey and Jennifer Lopez both had twins late 30s/early 40s and Id like to know if they had help (probably, but twins are more common in later pregnancy too)


----------



## sarahincanada

Janie66 said:


> I saw this on tv yesterday too, I actually though Jo Brand was allot older than 54 tbh, so i googled her too,lol, it is great to see older celebs out there, I dont think Jo Brand had any IVF from what Ive been reading x this is a quote from this newspaper articale Jo Brand said
> ""I hoped I'd become a mum but I didn't expect to. I don't think anyone should. I think that's the big problem these days. There's this expectation that medical science will let us do absolutely anything."
> 
> To me it says she concived natrually, heres the link, makes a good read, she a great comedien and person.
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/2007/08/15/jo-brand-exclusive-115875-19633044/

to me that quote is saying that she DID have a helping from medical science, but wasnt expecting anything, was just hoping. otherwise why would she mention medical science? I think she is saying people expect medical science will definitely get you pregnant but she didnt have that expectation, was just hoping.

I love this bit:
"You get so irritable. Even nice things don't make you happy when you're tired.

"A guy would turn up at the door with a nice bouquet of flowers for a job I'd done and I'd just think 'Great, now I've got to find a f****** vase'.

:rofl:


----------



## Lyvid

sarahincanada said:


> Janie66 said:
> 
> 
> I saw this on tv yesterday too, I actually though Jo Brand was allot older than 54 tbh, so i googled her too,lol, it is great to see older celebs out there, I dont think Jo Brand had any IVF from what Ive been reading x this is a quote from this newspaper articale Jo Brand said
> ""I hoped I'd become a mum but I didn't expect to. I don't think anyone should. I think that's the big problem these days. There's this expectation that medical science will let us do absolutely anything."
> 
> To me it says she concived natrually, heres the link, makes a good read, she a great comedien and person.
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/2007/08/15/jo-brand-exclusive-115875-19633044/
> 
> to me that quote is saying that she DID have a helping from medical science, but wasnt expecting anything, was just hoping. otherwise why would she mention medical science? I think she is saying people expect medical science will definitely get you pregnant but she didnt have that expectation, was just hoping.
> 
> I love this bit:
> "You get so irritable. Even nice things don't make you happy when you're tired.
> 
> "A guy would turn up at the door with a nice bouquet of flowers for a job I'd done and I'd just think 'Great, now I've got to find a f****** vase'.
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

ITA I was thinking the same thing when I read the quote. They're also really lucky they can afford any treatment they want as many times as it takes. DH and I were looking at the costs for IUI and IVF last night, yikes! We don't have that kind of money.


----------



## sarahincanada

Lyvid said:


> ITA I was thinking the same thing when I read the quote. They're also really lucky they can afford any treatment they want as many times as it takes. DH and I were looking at the costs for IUI and IVF last night, yikes! We don't have that kind of money.

I know, its too bad that there are so many people who cant have children and are not able to go for medical treatment. Im sure I read that in the UK some people have it covered, not sure what the circumstances are. You are in the states where you dont have any government backed medical coverage apart from insurance right? here in canada we have a great health system and quite a bit is covered compared to the USA, but not IVF. A lot of peoples insurance plans cover 1 or 2 cycles. I am self employed so no plan, but I would be able to save up if I needed to. I just cant imagine the pressure of getting a BFP after IVF and paying all that money.


----------



## truly_blessed

in the UK you get 1 (maybe 2) attempts at IVF on the NHS if you are

a. under 40 (sometimes it's slighly lower in some regions)
b. have no children from a previous relationship
c. have been TTC for 12 months if under 35 and 6 months if over 35

I think you also need to have a BMI under 30 but not entirly certain on that one.


----------



## Macwooly

You're right about the BMI having to be under 30


----------



## lynlouc

Hi ladies im loving the term fluffy !!! Im definately fluffy but will keep trying and hoping for the best ,, good luck ladies ,, ps ... a mom at my kids school who is also fluffy has just announced her pregnancy and she's well into her late 40's !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyvid

truly_blessed said:


> in the UK you get 1 (maybe 2) attempts at IVF on the NHS if you are
> 
> a. under 40 (sometimes it's slighly lower in some regions)
> b. have no children from a previous relationship
> c. have been TTC for 12 months if under 35 and 6 months if over 35
> 
> I think you also need to have a BMI under 30 but not entirly certain on that one.

Well I live in the States but I'm originally from the UK. Perhaps I should convince DH that we need to move home for the next year! I turn 39 next month and by then we'll have been actively trying for 6 mos. Just need to lose a bunch of weight... Wishful thinking, DH is American and hasn't even visited the UK yet so it's not likely I can get him to just up and move there.:wacko: Plus he has 2 children from a previous marriage so I think I was reading on another post that would rule us out (even though I have none)?


----------



## sarahincanada

Lyvid said:


> truly_blessed said:
> 
> 
> in the UK you get 1 (maybe 2) attempts at IVF on the NHS if you are
> 
> a. under 40 (sometimes it's slighly lower in some regions)
> b. have no children from a previous relationship
> c. have been TTC for 12 months if under 35 and 6 months if over 35
> 
> I think you also need to have a BMI under 30 but not entirly certain on that one.
> 
> Well I live in the States but I'm originally from the UK. Perhaps I should convince DH that we need to move home for the next year! I turn 39 next month and by then we'll have been actively trying for 6 mos. Just need to lose a bunch of weight... Wishful thinking, DH is American and hasn't even visited the UK yet so it's not likely I can get him to just up and move there.:wacko: Plus he has 2 children from a previous marriage so I think I was reading on another post that would rule us out (even though I have none)?Click to expand...

haha I was thinking the same thing! I was born and raised in the UK and moved to Canada aged 22. But I havent been working there, paying tax etc for 16 years so a bit odd if I turn up for IVF!! although I do fit all the criteria, hmmmm I might have to move home for a while if it gets to that stage!


----------



## Butterfly67

Unfortunately if you have lived out of the UK for over 3 years you are not entitled to any NHS treatment.... :(


----------



## sarahincanada

Butterfly67 said:


> Unfortunately if you have lived out of the UK for over 3 years you are not entitled to any NHS treatment.... :(

yeah I thought there would be a rule! I was only joking, I wouldnt go somewhere I hadnt paid taxes in for 16 years to use their covered service :haha:


----------



## truly_blessed

Well every other bugger comes in from a variety of other countries and uses our nhs services for free so why not :rofl:


----------



## Lyvid

sarahincanada said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately if you have lived out of the UK for over 3 years you are not entitled to any NHS treatment.... :(
> 
> yeah I thought there would be a rule! I was only joking, I wouldnt go somewhere I hadnt paid taxes in for 16 years to use their covered service :haha:Click to expand...

Exactly! 

I jokingly suggested it to to DH last night and he said yes, haha! I actually think he meant it but I was joking. Having a baby is important to me but not important enough to uproot our whole life like that (even if it weren't for the 3 years rule). It's such a shame that insurance plans here aren't required to cover these treatments at all. :nope: For example, here in California health plans are required to offer coverage but the employers get to decide whether they want it included as part of the package they offer to their employees and the health plans are not required to offer IVF. And those requirements vary by state with the majority having no requirements to offer it at all.


----------



## sarahincanada

truly_blessed said:



> Well every other bugger comes in from a variety of other countries and uses our nhs services for free so why not :rofl:

yes at least I was born and raised there and my family is ALL there!

although I cant talk, Ive moved to canada and use their free services. but Ive worked very hard in this country and opened businesses and supplied jobs for people so Im allowed to!!!


----------



## truly_blessed

sarahincanada said:


> truly_blessed said:
> 
> 
> Well every other bugger comes in from a variety of other countries and uses our nhs services for free so why not :rofl:
> 
> yes at least I was born and raised there and my family is ALL there!
> 
> although I cant talk, Ive moved to canada and use their free services. but Ive worked very hard in this country and opened businesses and supplied jobs for people so Im allowed to!!!Click to expand...

You sure are hun. The amount of people who are only in this country for a short time, or have just arrived and get free nhs treatment in phenomenal. 

I think there was an article not long ago about maternity wards being full of mothers who had come in from other countries and there being no room for the UK tax paying mums to be to get in.


----------



## Janie66

sarahincanada said:


> Janie66 said:
> 
> 
> I saw this on tv yesterday too, I actually though Jo Brand was allot older than 54 tbh, so i googled her too,lol, it is great to see older celebs out there, I dont think Jo Brand had any IVF from what Ive been reading x this is a quote from this newspaper articale Jo Brand said
> ""I hoped I'd become a mum but I didn't expect to. I don't think anyone should. I think that's the big problem these days. There's this expectation that medical science will let us do absolutely anything."
> 
> To me it says she concived natrually, heres the link, makes a good read, she a great comedien and person.
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/2007/08/15/jo-brand-exclusive-115875-19633044/
> 
> to me that quote is saying that she DID have a helping from medical science, but wasnt expecting anything, was just hoping. otherwise why would she mention medical science? I think she is saying people expect medical science will definitely get you pregnant but she didnt have that expectation, was just hoping.
> 
> I love this bit:
> "You get so irritable. Even nice things don't make you happy when you're tired.
> 
> "A guy would turn up at the door with a nice bouquet of flowers for a job I'd done and I'd just think 'Great, now I've got to find a f****** vase'.
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

I read this, and there other stuff floaty around too, how she gave the cigs and drink up and went off the circiut for a while and had two children, she says she had two misscarriages before falling for third time and that one stuck here in this atricale https://www.darlingtonandstocktonti...books/8470043.A_distinguishing_Brand/?ref=rss I know it could still be a result of ivf, but I would of thought if she had openly spoke of this, she would of mention any medical help to get pregnant too, so I am taking it as she concived natrually, its how I have read it all anyway, gives me more hope too  espcially today, as AF got me yet again :-(


----------



## truly_blessed

Janie - look out for a lady just joined named Eviesmum. She's just turned 47 and had her baby girl, mostly posting in the over 35 and pregant section at the minute but an inspiration for all the over 35 TTCing.


----------



## Lyvid

Janie66 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janie66 said:
> 
> 
> I saw this on tv yesterday too, I actually though Jo Brand was allot older than 54 tbh, so i googled her too,lol, it is great to see older celebs out there, I dont think Jo Brand had any IVF from what Ive been reading x this is a quote from this newspaper articale Jo Brand said
> ""I hoped I'd become a mum but I didn't expect to. I don't think anyone should. I think that's the big problem these days. There's this expectation that medical science will let us do absolutely anything."
> 
> To me it says she concived natrually, heres the link, makes a good read, she a great comedien and person.
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/2007/08/15/jo-brand-exclusive-115875-19633044/
> 
> to me that quote is saying that she DID have a helping from medical science, but wasnt expecting anything, was just hoping. otherwise why would she mention medical science? I think she is saying people expect medical science will definitely get you pregnant but she didnt have that expectation, was just hoping.
> 
> I love this bit:
> "You get so irritable. Even nice things don't make you happy when you're tired.
> 
> "A guy would turn up at the door with a nice bouquet of flowers for a job I'd done and I'd just think 'Great, now I've got to find a f****** vase'.
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I read this, and there other stuff floaty around too, how she gave the cigs and drink up and went off the circiut for a while and had two children, she says she had two misscarriages before falling for third time and that one stuck here in this atricale https://www.darlingtonandstocktonti...books/8470043.A_distinguishing_Brand/?ref=rss I know it could still be a result of ivf, but I would of thought if she had openly spoke of this, she would of mention any medical help to get pregnant too, so I am taking it as she concived natrually, its how I have read it all anyway, gives me more hope too  espcially today, as AF got me yet again :-(Click to expand...

:hugs: Sorry AF got you this month. Keeping my FX'd that this next cycle will be the one for you!

You could be right, if she's so open about the process in general she certainly might talk about it. From the little that I've read she does seem like a very open person (plus writing to autobiographies!). We do know it can happen naturally any time until menopause!

And in relation to the NHS discussion above, it reminds me of the pregnant women who come to the US to have their babies so their kids can be citizens. One of my DSD's friends parents did this. Her mum came from Korea and stayed for 6 months so that the child was born here. Now she goes to a boarding school here in the US and her parents still live in Korea. It gives their daughter a whole world of opportunities they didn't have.


----------

